# Check out these monster dovii



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Take a look at this link which is full of dovii(rainbow bass) fishing. These fish are huge. Enjoy









Monster dovii


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Lots of huge dovii cichlids in those photos.I wish some day go there and catch some wolf cichlids to see how hard they fight in a rod/reel war!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats awesome. its sad to see that people eat those though... another thing, think of the money that guy would make if he were to sell them to people as pets







. that dude would be loaded.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Crazy. Thanks for the link man thats definantly getting bookmarked.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd feel much happier about it if I knew they weren't about to be either cooked or just preserved and mounted. Beautiful specimens.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

As I looked through them I really felt sorry for them







and I really just wished they were going into a huge tank and not some hungry fishermans stomach







... Cant wait till mine is that size


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are some nice pure Doviis!!!


----------

